# A few Roasting Aids



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Here are a few aids I use during my roasting. Maybe something you may find useful.

Download & print on glossy paper 'degree of coffee roasting' from Sweet Marias. Cut out the stages of roasting with their numbers from City to Charcoal. This give you tiles approx 2" x 2" which should then be laminated. Ideal for comparing completed roasts to see where you are at. The laminate is reflecting the light in the pics but excellent match in daylight.

Use 80/100 grams Lock & Lock containers. Pierce a small hole in centre of lid & fit a one way valve (cut out of old 250 grams pouches) under the lid secured with packaging tape. Ideal for holding or freezing small batches of beans with less access to oxygen(air). Open 1 box & use immediately as required. If frozen allow to defrost for a few hours

Computer control for Hottop owners. The Columbian Villa Esperanza beans, green from Rave, shown in all pics were roasted this morning. Enlarge & look at the Chart to see how close todays roast matches my last (5 weeks ago) template. Very slightly different event timings are due to different ambient, remember the heatwave, temperatures. Drop in the Beans at 160C & let the Computer do the rest.

View attachment 3990
View attachment 3989
View attachment 3991
View attachment 3988


Happy roasting!
View attachment 4087


----------

